
Feedback Requested on a New Concert Aggregate Site - flyingsmitty
http://saltroads.com/
======
wavelattice
Really nice layout, I felt really comfortable just scrolling through looking
at the artists, even though I have no interest in concerts at all. Can you not
search for anything though?

~~~
flyingsmitty
We are building out a search feature. It will be built out from the "Calendar"
section. Thank you for taking the time to leave feedback.

